# Current Haps and Peacock 125 Reef Ready Stocking Pics



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

First off let me say that this is my first time using this DSLR for aquarium shots. I'm a total newb to it and had no auxiliary lighting or flash besides the tank lights. The flash on the camera made their colors not look great. I used a very open aperture to be able to have a fast enough shutter speed to not blur too badly. Consequently, depth of field was very very small causing some focus issues. I'm sure that a tripod instead of my shaky hands and a flash from overhead would have helped things out but this is where I'm at now. Camera was a Nikon D5000 that I borrowed from work with a 50mm lens. I removed the OB Peacock as it was keeping too many of the fish hiding and chasing a lot of them, especially the lwanda. Not pictured is I believe only one elusive fish that isn't colored up at all yet anyways, that being the sp. Intermedius. It looks very similar to the chrysogaster except a silvery body with a light red fringe to its fins.
Ngara Flametail








Star Saphire








Synodontis Lucipinnus and Venustus








Azureus and Dolphin








Azureus








Electra Deep Water Hap








Rubescens








Lwanda 








Ndewe








Albino unknown








Mloto Likoma








Chrysogaster








OB Peacock








Red Empress








Moori Dolphin








Sunshine


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Over fifty views and not a single comment, you people are quiet today.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

They look great..! Love that Rubescens. Is it more Orange or Red? Haven't see that yet.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

k7gixxerguy said:


> Over fifty views and not a single comment, you people are quiet today.


I think its been quiet, in general, for a week or so.

Great pictures and fish. Good luck with the mix. Hopefully the little Sunshine packs on some weight.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Sparrow19 said:


> They look great..! Love that Rubescens. Is it more Orange or Red? Haven't see that yet.


It is more orange. I ordered it hoping for red, so I will have to find another couple fix to throw in there with some red on one of them.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> k7gixxerguy said:
> 
> 
> > Over fifty views and not a single comment, you people are quiet today.
> ...


Its been in that tank for a couple weeks with the venustus, albino, OB and a bunch of rambunctious mbuna until I took those out this week in preparation for the arrival of the rest of the stock. I'm hoping that without the mbuna, and the OB in the Mbuna tank for being a great big bully, that the sunshine will start packing on some weight too. It's only like 3 -3.5" at the moment so I'm surprised its even really colored up at all too.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Love that top fin on your Empress as well. That will look awesome later.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Looking great! I really like your Lwanda and Cop. Trewavasae

I have an all male hap & peacock tank in a similar young-adult, coloring-up stage. I'll have to post some pictures soon as well.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

k7gixxerguy said:


> Over fifty views and not a single comment, you people are quiet today.


Everyone is on vacation! Everytime I see a hap/peacock tank, I dream of winning the lottery so I can buy a larger house to have a large tank. They are beautiful!!!


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Kanorin, post up some pics. I was just experimenting some more with the camera. I haven't looked at them on the computer to see if any are worth anything yet though.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Off to a great start. They all look healthy and look like they are going to color up nice. Have fun with them! Happy to see you put a Chrysogaster and Lawanda in there, they are two of my favorites in my tank especially the Lawanda.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

k7gixxerguy, the fish look awesome. Seeing these is really making me want to hurry up and get my 150 up and running. I still need to get a few things before I can start cycling the tank, but hopefully that will happen in the next few weeks.


----------



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am bookmarking this page right now. I want. Your tank. Incredible.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Stand by for some more pics in a moment. I'm uploading now.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

Very cool. Love the Lawanda!


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, since the OB is gone, I may add a couple fish to this mix but keep with the primarily calm and peaceful nature. Any thoughts, input, suggestions? Nows your chance, see if your ideas will be implemented in my tank.


----------

